

/u/161719 dispels the government surveillance/“I have nothing to hide” argument - davidbarker
http://np.reddit.com/r/changemyview/comments/1fv4r6/i_believe_the_government_should_be_allowed_to/cd89cqr

======
ripb
Keep Reddit on Reddit.

